# Need helping selling lionel trains and equipment



## maverick2574 (Mar 5, 2012)

First of all, excuse me if my english is not as well as i wish, i live in Spain.

Well, Finally I want to start selling the Lionel trains, vagons and accesories i have.

But i have some doubts about how to do it. Because there are too much items and assign a price is too difficult for me. all of them are units from 1945 to 1969, one of the units is very rare, because have a manufacturing error that ocurred in the "half-serif" printing on the large "N".

This evening i'm going to upload all pictures i have on an online album.

Could i post the selling thread without prices waiting for offers of the interest persons on them.

Thanks a lot


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry, but we require prices on any sale ads in the forum.

I suggest you research the items on eBay and then assign a price. If you don't want to price individual items, group items and price them as a group. 

Remember, the amount you get out of them will be proportional to the effort you put into the sale.

If this is too much trouble, I'd find an auction house that will do the work, but of course take a big bite out of the profits.


----------



## maverick2574 (Mar 5, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sorry, but we require prices on any sale ads in the forum.
> 
> I suggest you research the items on eBay and then assign a price. If you don't want to price individual items, group items and price them as a group.
> 
> ...




Too many thanks for your answer.

I search some items, but at least are 30 item between trains and vagons, and much more between accesories, transformer, original documentation, original maintenance equipment, at least 90% of items have original boxes.

It would be great things for a collector. 

But probably it would be better what you said, using an auction house that works selling them. Could you send me the contact method by MP.

What do you think about this rare unit, better use forum, ebay or auction house?

I upload the image to show this item.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

eBay is your best price-target research tool. Both active auctions, as well as completed auctions (both those that sold with a fair price, and those that didn't with a price that was presumably too high). Remember, though .. item condition has a huge impact on value. Original boxes affect price greatly, too.

You can pick up Lionel pricing guides/books. I'd recommend David Doyle's "Standard Catalog of Lionel Trains: 1945-1969", 2nd Edition. Greenberg's offers pricing books, too.

Here's the Doyle book ...

http://ectpandcollectibles.com/product_info.php/cPath/25_26/products_id/354

Regards,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't have any contacts in Spain as far as auction houses, so I'm probably not going to be of much help in that area.

I would suggest if you want to show us pictures, make them MUCH larger. I suggest 1280 pixels wide.


----------



## maverick2574 (Mar 5, 2012)

Dear John

May it be possible upload all images in a post called "my colection" and add a phrase about if someone is interested on some of them just contact me to my email.

Or if anyone is interested on helping me on the selling i'll give a bite of the profits. Because i think the members forum have more knowlegde about the items, the market there,....

Meanwhile i'll probably insert a selling post (with bigger image quality)of some item that more or less knows approximately the price.

Too many thanks for all for your help.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll give you $5 for the box car. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

norgale said:


> I'll give you $5 for the box car. Pete


Remember, the stuff is in Spain, so you'll want to consider shipping.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

norgale said:


> I'll give you $5 for the box car. Pete



Your supposed to put a smile face when you "low ball" him.

I will give him $10, but it has to be with free shipping.

See, the smile face changes the whole tone Pete.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ha! So it does Ed. I figured the freight for another ten but maybe I could get two or three cars for the same freight depending on what the minimum is. I don't think he really wants to sell anyway. maybe looking for value instead. pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You remember the one who asked me to give him a price for a RR lantern he had as he did not know how much it was worth and when I offered him $20 bucks he got all bent out of shape?

He then came back and said he was offered $65 bucks and that he did not appreciate me "LOW BALLING" him. He finally said some "expert" who was helping him with pricing gave him $350 site unseen.

Well....He then would not let the member (me) who LOW BALLED him go, I finally had to get nasty with him.

That all happened because I did not include a smile.

That guy also said that he did not want to make a killing as he just wanted his stuff to go to a good home. He was BS he was here for one reason, to get prices for his trains.
I watched him sell them on e bay and it looked to me that he did want his "piece of gold" after all.

So....I always add a smile now.


----------

